# What help should I spend my $ on?



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello,

Like most of us here I have an income that I have to be careful with, and I don't have any health/insurance benefits through work.

Over the last 6 months I have tried some things like hypnotherapy, acupuncture, homeopathy, etc. I try to give everything at least 2 weeks/5 sessions to see if it is helping. Each of them were helpful in their own way, but far from curing the DP.

I'm doing an exercise program, but I think I can afford to do one thing else... what do you recommend as being most helpful for people with DP?

1.) psychologist 
2.) homeopath
3.) visceral manipulation
4.) acupuncture
5.) massage
6.) hypnotherapy
7.) increase your meds! More SSRI's=better
8.) keep the money and tough it out
9.) other

thanks for your help ;P

- John


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Meds but not necessarily SSRI's. A lot of DP'ers seem to benefit from benzo's (lorazepam, clonazepam) or atypical antipsychotics (Seroquel, Abilify). From what I hear the most effective "cocktail" is SSRI (usually sertraline)+ lamotrogine+ clonazepam.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi John,
Is there no free mental healthcare in your country?


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply...

about the cocktail... I'm very hesitant about taking benzo's... I mean I take a .25 clonazapam occasionally and a 1mg ativan during an anxiety attack... but my family is "anti-drug" and the stigma of suffering through being a "druggie" might be more than I can take. My uncle is still a heroin addict and my aunt is on a high lvl of effexor + clonazapam for her anxiety... and I hear about how people speak about them. I wan't to do what's right for me, but I'm skeptical about meds.

My experience with the benzo's is they help reduce anxiety... which is fantastic, but the Dp remains. And they make me sleepy and I have to work a lot of hours...

No, I don't believe Canada has free mental healthcare. A psychologist runs about $150/hr here. 5 sessions or a cruise? what sounds better to you? ;P


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats ridiculous for a country like Canada!
What do thay do with crazy people than?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

1.fuck the meds if you don't wana take em
2.spend the money on something you want to. (cruise it up!) 8)

I have spent more money than I know on trying to get better through "talking about my feelings" which i haven't had for quite a while now. I've tried many treatments but I've never done hypnotherapy, acupuncture, or visceral manipulation (what's that?). If I could do it all over again I would use the money to buy my parents a yacht and not bother with shrinks, health experts, psychologists, etc etc etc. :roll: Do what you think is best not only with the money, but with your life.


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

What does Canada do with crazy people? We export them to the US of course...

Thanks for the advice. I think for now I'll continue doing my VM and save my money.

Oh, and visceral manipulation is kind of like massage but it's supposed to free your organs back into their proper movement patterns. It's kind of a newer thing (I think) in healing.


----------

